# Success with Boxer mantis sp.



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 17, 2012)

So my girl's first of 3 ooths has hatched! It hatched out 21 little guys last night, hopefully more will come!

It's amazing how small they are, pictures will be uploaded soon.

As for the mother she is still living and doing fine! She was mated 4 times to ensure fertility haha.

So that means my other two are fertile and will hatch over the next few weeks!

(she will most likely lay more)

Heres mommy and daddy at it for the first time when she was only a week into adult hood:


----------



## CoolMantid (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice!!!!! I want this species some day


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice! Mine's still sub


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 17, 2012)

They grow so fast brancsikia.

Mine shot up from pre sub to adult real fast. And the adult females eat like no other haha


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Nice!!!!! I want this species some day


Thanks! I highly recommend them they are awesome and easy  

That could be today lol pm me


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## agent A (Nov 18, 2012)

awwwww :wub:


----------



## Malakyoma (Nov 18, 2012)

Mine should be hatching in a week or two  I'm so excited~~


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 18, 2012)

nice! gonna need a male when i get my adult females!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 18, 2012)

i have 2 Brancsikia maybe we can work out a deal


----------



## twolfe (Nov 19, 2012)

Congratulations.

How long did it take for your ooths to hatch?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks

A little under a month, about 3/4 weeks i believe


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 19, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## twolfe (Nov 19, 2012)

I got a few purple boxer ooths from a friend, and one of them hatched this morning. I don't know if it's the same species that you have. There are only ten, but they sure are cute and so tiny.

Did yours start out orange/red and then turn dark brown/black within a few hours?


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 19, 2012)

Eventually I want to get some. Are they as small upon hatching as B. mendica?


----------



## twolfe (Nov 19, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Eventually I want to get some. Are they as small upon hatching as B. mendica?


I don't know about Shield's, but mine are much smaller than b mendica nymphs when they first hatch.


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 19, 2012)

Tammy: That is really small. So far the B. mendica are the smallest hatchling that I have experienced. Due to heir size and my lack of experience with them, I lost a few due to mishandling them and also due to some experimenting with the way to raise them. So far at L-1 and L-2 they are more easy to deal with in a small cup with excelsior. I love them. They are gradually all molting as they should.

Your friend,

Rich


----------



## SilentDeviL (Nov 19, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Tammy: That is really small. So far the B. mendica are the smallest hatchling that I have experienced. Due to heir size and my lack of experience with them, I lost a few due to mishandling them and also due to some experimenting with the way to raise them. So far at L-1 and L-2 they are more easy to deal with in a small cup with excelsior. I love them. They are gradually all molting as they should.
> 
> Your friend,
> 
> Rich


Keep it up Rich u can do it ..


----------



## hierodula (Nov 19, 2012)

Heehee :stuart: :wub: ^_^ theyre so cute and small its making me laugh!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking forward to hopefully working with this species at some point.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 19, 2012)

Tammy,

Yes mine started off as you describe then become darker. If you take some close up shots you can see they still kind of kept the orangish.


----------

